# Regulador de potencia para estacion de soldadura



## xuli (Ene 17, 2006)

Hola me quiero hacer una estacion de soldadura  y necesito  un esquema sencillito para regular la potencia de los soldadores mediante un triac, por lo demas lo tengo todo: la bomba, el barómetro, el transformador, ect.

un saludo
xao


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 17, 2006)

Utiliza un simple atenuador (dimmer), en la sección de documentación encuentras el diagrama electrónico para que lo construyas.

Saludos.


----------

